# Wer hat die Feederute erfunden?



## Keto1000 (11. November 2021)

Wie ihr merkt ich stelle gerne Fragen  

Wer hat die Feederute erfunden und welcher Hersteller brachte die erste auf den Markt?

lg. Keto


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2021)

ich glaube nicht das die Feeder Rute jemand erfunden hat, sondern vermute das sie durch Vorlieben einiger Angler beim fischen sich nach und nach als solche entwickelt bzw spezialisiert hat, wie auch Karpfenruten Winkel Picker usw.
und im Zweifelsfall wars immer ein Engländer.
welcher Hersteller die erste Rute mit der Bezeichnung Feederrute rausgehauen hat weiß ich nicht.

letztendlich ist nee Feeder nix anderes als eine schwere lange Winkelpicker, und die kommen glaube ich aus den NL.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2021)

Keto1000 schrieb:


> Wie ihr merkt ich stelle gerne Fragen
> 
> Wer hat die Feederute erfunden und welcher Hersteller brachte die erste auf den Markt?
> 
> lg. Keto


Oh, dazu hab ich was, das dauert aber bis ich heut zuhause bin.


----------



## Keto1000 (11. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, dazu hab ich was, das dauert aber bis ich heut zuhause bin.


ich freu mich


----------



## Micha1450 (11. November 2021)

Ist das hier eine Beschäftigungstherapie?





__





						Welcher Hersteller hat die erste Freilaufrolle gemacht?
					

Ich würde gerne wissen welcher Hersteller die erste Freilaufrolle gemacht hat und welches Model das war.  Ich vermute es war Shimano mit der Baitrunner.  Aber ich finde nichts genaueres.   Vl. kann mir jemand von euch weiter helfen.  lg.




					www.anglerboard.de
				







__





						Wer hat die Feederute erfunden?
					

Wie ihr merkt ich stelle gerne Fragen :)   Wer hat die Feederute erfunden und welcher Hersteller brachte die erste auf den Markt?  lg. Keto




					www.anglerboard.de
				







__





						Welcher Hersteller hat die erste Rolle mit Heckbremse gemacht?
					

Nachdem meine erste Frage so grandios beantwortet wurde. Stelle ich gleich meine zweite Frage.   Welcher Hersteller hat die erste Rolle mit Heckbremse auf den Markt gemacht?  Ich weiß gar nicht ob man das so genau beantworten kann.   Ich habe aber schon gesehen in diesem Forum gibt es wirklich...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2021)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Ist das hier eine Beschäftigungstherapie?


Sehe ich nicht so. Manche interessieren sich für die Historie des Angeln und andere eben nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2021)

Keto1000 schrieb:


> Wie ihr merkt ich stelle gerne Fragen
> 
> Wer hat die Feederute erfunden und welcher Hersteller brachte die erste auf den Markt?
> 
> lg. Keto


Ich werfe mal Peter Stone ins Rennen, so um 1957 rum mit Eigenbauten.


----------



## Keto1000 (11. November 2021)

Tut mir leid das mich die Sachen interessieren. Ich bin generell sehr an Geschichte interessiert. Ich habe selber eine Feederrute. Seit längerem kaufe ich immer wieder alte Angler Sachen.

Heute habe ich eben alles mögliche über Feederruten gegoogelt. Ich will eben eine möglichst alte Feederruten kaufen und deswegen Stelle ich die Frage.

Jetzt schaue ich gerade nach wer Peter Stone war  

Ich glaube hier geben wirklich viele Leute gerne ihr wissen weiter und ich bin dafür sehr dankbar


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2021)

Willkommen im Forum. 



Keto1000 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das mich die Sachen interessieren


Ich finde, dass du dich dafür auch nicht entschuldigen musst. 
Lass dich nicht entmutigen und stell einfach deine Fragen. 
Wenn jemand was dazu weiß, wird das Wissen auch geteilt und es interessiert sicher auch andere. Und wenn es nur einer ist.


----------



## eiszeit (11. November 2021)

Den Begriff Feeder-Rute find ich (für Deutschland) erst Ende der 80er Jahre.
DAM:
1988, Quick Silver Quiver, Swing&Feeder
Cormoran:
1987, Kunnan Feeder-Rute
Silstar:
1990, GT Traverse X Classic Feeder-Rute
......
Oje, da muss ich mal fragen. Fischt man mit der Feeder-Rute mit Futterkörbchen?
Das hab ich schon vorher mit normalen Ruten gemacht.


----------



## Jason (11. November 2021)

__





						Feederrute – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## thanatos (11. November 2021)

Erfindungen möchte so Einiges nicht bezeichnen - eher eine Verfeinerung von Methoden um es Geschäftlich zu nutzen . Wenn ich mir so einige Neuerungen ansehe habe ich ähnliches schon vor ü 50 Jahren gesehen ,
allerdings nicht so fein , hat ja auch dem verwertbaren Fischfang gedient .


----------



## Jason (11. November 2021)

Keto1000 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das mich die Sachen interessieren.


Wieso, weshalb, warum, wer nicht fragt der bleibt dumm.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Fischt man mit der Feeder-Rute mit Futterkörbchen?
> Das hab ich schon vorher mit normalen Ruten gemacht.


Feeder vom englischen Feed=Futter




Keto1000 schrieb:


> welcher Hersteller brachte die erste auf den Markt?


Der Hersteller müßte Chapmans of Ware gewesen sein, und die Rute war eine gespließte "Legerstrike" mit einer Spitze aus Tonkin-Bambus, die so empfindlich war, das er auf 30 Meter Entfernung noch das Zupfen eines Gründlinges sehen konnte. Das ganze war dann die erste Bibberspitze (Quiver Tip), die dann durch die Benutzung von Glasfasermaterial und später Kohlefaser zur heutigen Feederrute mit wechselbaren Spitzen weiterentwickelt wurde.


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ganze war dann die erste Bibberspitze (Quiver Tip), die dann durch die Benutzung von Glasfasermaterial und später Kohlefaser zur heutigen Feederrute mit wechselbaren Spitzen weiterentwickelt wurde.


Ha, mein reden, nee Quiver ist nix anderes als nee Winkel, nur das man dort die Spitze nicht wechseln kann 


Thomas. schrieb:


> letztendlich ist nee Feeder nix anderes als eine schwere lange Winkelpicker


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Ha, mein reden, nee Quiver ist nix anderes als nee Winkel, nur das man dort die Spitze nicht wechseln kann


Kann aber auch eine Art Matchrute sein.
Hier in Deutschland war schon 1983  die legendäre Shakespeare Sigma Wand 1880 erhältlich, mit ihren drei feinen steckbaren Spitzen, die im Handteil untergebracht waren. Und die etwas schwereren Schwingtip-Ruten konnte man dank des Gewinde-Spitzenringes ja auch in eine Quiver/Winkel/Feeder-Rute umbauen. Da war man ja nicht so spezialisiert wie heute, wo für jeden Fisch eine Extra-Rute vorhanden sein muß.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2021)

Nabend,

ein flüchtiges Blättern in der kleinen Angelbib erbrachte einen Hinweis zur ungefähren zeitlichen Eingrenzung des Aufkommens  von speziellen Sschwing- und Bibberspitzenruten, und wie oben richtig bemerkt führt die Spur ins Mutterland. Im _Coarse Fishing Manual_ von 1993 (reprint von 1992), 43, findet sich der erhellende Absatz:

"_Today the choice of rod and bite indicator is inseparable. Modern legering rods include provision for bite indicators as an integral part of the design.
The two main types of bite indicators are swingtips and quivertips. *Swingtips have been around for 40 years and quivertips about 20 years.* _[...]"

Das bedeutet, gerechnet vom Publikationsdatum des _Manuals_ sollte (in England) die Zeit des Aufkommens von Schwingspitzen etwa in den frühen fünfziger Jahren liegen, und die Bibberspitzen kamen dann offenbar ab den frühen Siebzigern dazu.

Ich finde das zeitliche Prior der Schwingspitzen insofern interessant, weil ich irgendwann mal gelesen habe (ich erinnere die Quelle nicht mehr), das zuerst die Bibberspitzen "erfunden" wurden, indem die Angler normale Rutenspitzen vorsichtig dünner schabten und schliffen. Dabei oder im Drill seien diese unverhältnismäßig dünnen Spitzen häufiger gebrochen, und hingen nur noch an einem Splint des gespliessten Blanks: Fertig war die Schwingspitze. Ich halte das nicht für glaubwürdig bzw. anekdotisch, und würde eher dem Manual vertrauen und die Bibberspitze als die jüngere
Entwicklung ansehen.

In R. Sack, _Große Fänge_ 1974, 33ff. stellt der Autor eine selbstgebaute Schwingspitze aus Messinng mit verschiebbaren Gewicht zum Einhängen in die
Stege des Spitzenrings vor(Kap. "Meine Erfolgsmethode für fliessende Gewässer"):





Sicherlich hat Sack die Idee durch seine Kenntnis englischer gewonnen ohne das kenntlich zu machen, denn:
Sein Buch ist auch hinsichtlich des anderen Kernelements des Feederangelns sehr aufschlussreich, ich meine das Futterkörbchen. Im Kapitel "Schleien auf deutsche und englische Art" beschreibt er ab 53f. das Schleienangeln mit Madenkörbchen, wie er es in England kennengelernt hat, und beschreibt das Körbchen
sehr genau und als Novum:




Daraus schliesse ich das 1974 (bzw. einige Jahre Zuvor, Sacks Buch ist eine Anthologie verschiedener von ihm aus der "Fisch und Fang") das Angeln mit
Schwingspitze und Futterkörbchen auf der Insel bereits verbreitet war, und in Deutschland noch neu- wurde aber dann aber wohl ab Mitte der 70er immer bekannter.

Zu guter Letzt noch zwei lustige Schmankerl zu Schwingspitze und Futterkörbchen, das in R. Walker et al. Successful Angling, 1977, 131ff. zu finden ist.
Dort zitieren die Autoren einen gewissen Nicholas Cox, der in seinem Angelbuch von *1674* eine genaue Beschreibung eines "Wurmkörbchens" gibt,
seht selbst:




Zwei Seiten später geben sie die Beschreibung einer frühen Schwingspitze aus einem anonymen Angelbuch von 1805 wieder, es handelt sich um einen an der
Rutenspitze befestigten Bissanzeiger aus geflochtenen Schweineborsten, die die Autoren nach der Beschreibung folgendermassen rekonstruierten.





Abgesehen von dem irrwitzig hohen Alter der genannten Quellen ist dies erneut ein Hinweis darauf, das Schwingspitze und Madenkörbchen in den Siebzigern
bekannt und verbreitet gewesen sein müssen.

So, das wars was ich in kürze finden konnte, etwas kärglich aber es reicht, um Herkunft und ungefähren Zeitraum zu bestimmen, die Spur ist noch heiss!
Ich finde das Thema hochinteressant, ich wrd nochmal in ein paar anderen Büchern nachschauen, aber jetzt gibt's erstmal Fußek und ne Gerstenkaltschale,
Herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Feeder vom englischen Feed=Futter
> 
> 
> 
> Der Hersteller müßte Chapmans of Ware gewesen sein, und die Rute war eine gespließte "Legerstrike" mit einer Spitze aus Tonkin-Bambus, die so empfindlich war, das er auf 30 Meter Entfernung noch das Zupfen eines Gründlinges sehen konnte. Das ganze war dann die erste Bibberspitze (Quiver Tip), die dann durch die Benutzung von Glasfasermaterial und später Kohlefaser zur heutigen Feederrute mit wechselbaren Spitzen weiterentwickelt wurde.


Oh cool, das ist ja auf den Punkt! Entschuldige, ich hab deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen sonst hätte ich den natürlich im mein Geschwurbel meine Ausführungen mit einbezogen!


----------



## Jason (11. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Feeder vom englischen Feed=Futter
> 
> 
> 
> Der Hersteller müßte Chapmans of Ware gewesen sein, und die Rute war eine gespließte "Legerstrike" mit einer Spitze aus Tonkin-Bambus, die so empfindlich war, das er auf 30 Meter Entfernung noch das Zupfen eines Gründlinges sehen konnte. Das ganze war dann die erste Bibberspitze (Quiver Tip), die dann durch die Benutzung von Glasfasermaterial und später Kohlefaser zur heutigen Feederrute mit wechselbaren Spitzen weiterentwickelt wurde.


Da gebe ich ihm recht. Die habe ich nämlich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2021)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Ist das hier eine Beschäftigungstherapie?


----------



## Thomas. (11. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> die legendäre Shakespeare Sigma Wand 1880


über die muss ich mich mal schlau machen, danke Hecht du Zahlst


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> über die muss ich mich mal schlau machen, danke Hecht du Zahlst


Die Sigma Wand 1880B ist noch seltener, sag bescheid wenn du eine gefunden hast. Spitzen für eine 1880 würden mir auch schon reichen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Da gebe ich ihm recht. *Die habe ich nämlich.*
> 
> Gruß Jason



Fotos, Jason!


----------



## eiszeit (12. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland war schon 1983  die legendäre Shakespeare Sigma Wand 1880 erhältlich, mit ihren drei feinen steckbaren Spitzen, die im Handteil untergebracht waren.


Das war aber doch wie auch die Super Wand oder Radial Wand eine Quiverrute ?


----------



## Tricast (12. November 2021)

Ist eine Quiver nicht eine "Winklepicker" ohne die Möglichkeit der Wechselspitzen? Statt der Wechselspitzen konnte sie zwei oder mehr Spitzenteile haben. Ich hatte mal eine Daiwa Tom Pickering Quiver mit zwei Spitzenteile. Die Rute war zweiteilig bei 2.70 und hatte ein Handteil und eben zwei Spitzenteile. Ein Traumstock für die ganz feine Angelei (Leider habe ich die Rute geschrottet). Danach kamen dann die feinen Grundruten mit den "Feederspitzen" ?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. November 2021)

Im Katalog von 1983 steht die Sigma Wand 1880 unter der Rubrik "Matchruten", wahrscheinlich, weil es so etwas wie heute mit z. b.  Picker oder Quiver oder Feeder noch gar nicht gab. Ich habe die Wand nur deshalb ins Spiel gebracht, weil sie für mich mit ihren drei Spitzen der Prototyp der heutigen modernen Feederruten ist. ( siehe Bild ) Ob sie jetzt als Quiver oder Picker oder Match zählt, sie ist für das feine leichte Angeln auf kleine Fische gemacht worden. Und mit ihrer A5 Aktion war sie anscheinend auch nicht für Futterkörbe entwickelt worden. Was auf dem Bild auch auffällt, die drei Spitzen haben eine unterschiedliche Länge. Aber fast jede heutige moderne Feederrute hat ab Werk diese drei Spitzen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem 1983er Katalog, die Rute kostete damals 225 DM Katalogpreis.


----------



## Tricast (12. November 2021)

Wir sollten uns nicht von dem Begriff "Matchrute" in die Irre führen lassen. Was wir unter Matchrute verstehen ist ursprünglich in der Heimat der feinen Angelei entweder eine Waggler-Rute oder eine Stick-Rute für die Angelei mit dem Stick in fließenden Gewässern. Hier auf dem Kontinent hat sich für diese Art der Ruten der Begriff Matchrute eingebürgert. Diese Ruten wurden hier auf dem Kontinent zuerst von den "Weddkapfanglern eingeführt, daher auch der Name "Match".
Eine "Wand" ist eine sehr leichte Picker, was man ja auch schon an der Angabe A5 erkennen kann ( Spitzenaktion und Wurfgewicht 5 gr.). Diese Ruten werden normaler weise nicht mit Feederkörbe gefischt sondern nur mit einem leichten Blei, z.B. Swingspitzblei. Dann kommen die Winklepicker mit einem etwas höheren Wurfgewicht bis ca. 30 gr. und einer Länge von max. 3m. Auch diese Ruten wurden nur mit einem Blei gefischt, wobei auch leichte Feederkörbe gehen und auch gemacht wird.
Danach kommen die Feederruten. Bei den erstgenannten wurde in Ufernähe gefischt und auch per Hand angefüttert oder mit der Schleuder. Als dann die Weitenjagt begann und man das Futter händisch nicht mehr an den Angelplatz bekam schlug die Stunde der Feederrute. Wurfweiten ab 100 m sind für Könner machbar (ob sinnvoll ist eine andere Frage). 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Jason (12. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fotos, Jason!


Kann ich nicht liefern. War ein falsches Zitat. Das hätte es sein müssen.


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann aber auch eine Art Matchrute sein.
> Hier in Deutschland war schon 1983  die legendäre Shakespeare Sigma Wand 1880 erhältlich, mit ihren drei feinen steckbaren Spitzen, die im Handteil untergebracht waren. Und die etwas schwereren Schwingtip-Ruten konnte man dank des Gewinde-Spitzenringes ja auch in eine Quiver/Winkel/Feeder-Rute umbauen. Da war man ja nicht so spezialisiert wie heute, wo für jeden Fisch eine Extra-Rute vorhanden sein muß.




Gruß Jason


----------



## Dübel (13. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal Peter Stone ins Rennen, so um 1957 rum mit Eigenbauten.


Weil hier Peter Stone erwähnt wurde, möchte ich das neueste Video aus der Reihe "Roach Reflections" von Mark Wintle mit euch teilen.
Mark erwähnt Peter Stone zu Beginn des Videos.


----------



## Thomas. (13. November 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ist eine Quiver nicht eine "Winklepicker" ohne die Möglichkeit der Wechselspitzen? Statt der Wechselspitzen konnte sie zwei oder mehr Spitzenteile haben. Ich hatte mal eine Daiwa Tom Pickering Quiver mit zwei Spitzenteile. Die Rute war zweiteilig bei 2.70 und hatte ein Handteil und eben zwei Spitzenteile. Ein Traumstock für die ganz feine Angelei (Leider habe ich die Rute geschrottet). Danach kamen dann die feinen Grundruten mit den "Feederspitzen" ?
> 
> Gruß Heinz





Tricast schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns nicht von dem Begriff "Matchrute" in die Irre führen lassen. Was wir unter Matchrute verstehen ist ursprünglich in der Heimat der feinen Angelei entweder eine Waggler-Rute oder eine Stick-Rute für die Angelei mit dem Stick in fließenden Gewässern. Hier auf dem Kontinent hat sich für diese Art der Ruten der Begriff Matchrute eingebürgert. Diese Ruten wurden hier auf dem Kontinent zuerst von den "Weddkapfanglern eingeführt, daher auch der Name "Match".
> Eine "Wand" ist eine sehr leichte Picker, was man ja auch schon an der Angabe A5 erkennen kann ( Spitzenaktion und Wurfgewicht 5 gr.). Diese Ruten werden normaler weise nicht mit Feederkörbe gefischt sondern nur mit einem leichten Blei, z.B. Swingspitzblei. Dann kommen die Winklepicker mit einem etwas höheren Wurfgewicht bis ca. 30 gr. und einer Länge von max. 3m. Auch diese Ruten wurden nur mit einem Blei gefischt, wobei auch leichte Feederkörbe gehen und auch gemacht wird.
> Danach kommen die Feederruten. Bei den erstgenannten wurde in Ufernähe gefischt und auch per Hand angefüttert oder mit der Schleuder. Als dann die Weitenjagt begann und man das Futter händisch nicht mehr an den Angelplatz bekam schlug die Stunde der Feederrute. Wurfweiten ab 100 m sind für Könner machbar (ob sinnvoll ist eine andere Frage).
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


Ja der Begriff Matchrute hat mich in die Irre geführt, dachte das es wäre ein "Match"

hier mal meine Quiver ohne die Möglichkeit zu Wechsel.
 (ich brauche ja nicht zu erwähnen das dies der schönste je gebaute Blank in der Ruten Geschichte ist   )




eine Light Feeder 




eine Winkelpicker, sehr fein, mit der würde ich keine 30gr. werfen wollen. geomas hat die selbe, vielleicht kann er was zum WG sagen




und noch eine Leger 




damit wären die Vorläufer der schweren Feeder wohl alle vorhanden


----------



## geomas (14. November 2021)

Die Maßstäbe haben sich in den letzten jahrzehnten komplett verschoben, was nun eine „Winklepicker” oder „Wand” oder „Light Feeder”-Rute ist. 

An den Leger/Ledger-Ruten etwas älterer Schule ist typischerweise ein Gewindeendring verbaut - zur Nutzung mit Swingtip oder Einschraub-Bibberspitze oder ohne „frontal montierten Bißanzeiger”.

Quivertip-Ruten verfügen meist über eine fest verbaute Bibberspitze. 

Wand-Ruten als „Zauberstab” wurden für die feinste Angelei in (kleinen-sehr kleinen) Kanälen gebaut. Die Spitzen sind typischerweise extrem sensibel.
Heutige Wand-Ruten können meist problemlos leichte Futterkörbe werfen.

Heutzutage verkaufte Winkelpicker in sämtlichen Schreibweisen sind praktisch kurze Light-Feeder-Ruten. 

Bomb-Ruten sind meist eher kurze und weiche Ruten, heute oft mit Wechselspitzen, zum Fischen mit Grundbleien bis etwa 30gr sowie leichteren Method-und Pellet-Feedern.

Eine Light-Feeder-Rute von heute wäre gestern noch locker „Medium” gewesen. 

Interessant zu vergleichen sind die Schnurempfehlungen der Ruten-Hersteller. 
Damit lassen sich Ruten auch ganz gut kategorisieren, so denke ich.

 - bis 3lb - Winklepicker, Wand

 - bis etwa 4lb - Light Feeder alter Schule

 - um 5-6lb - mittelstarke Feederrute nach altem Maßstab

 - 6-7lb - das waren früher schon Specialist-Ruten für die Angelei auf Großbrassen, Schleie...

Als Maßstab dienen auch hier klassische Schnüre wie Maxima oder Bayer Perlon.
Das sind ja eher robuste Monos anstelle superdünner vorgedehnter moderner Schnüre.


Ebenfalls interessant finde ich auch den Sprachgebrauch drüben auf der Insel: „Fishing the tip” steht für die Grundangelei mit Bißerkennung über die Spitze. „Fishing the straight lead” steht fürs leichte Grundangeln mit (leichtem) Blei. Früher war „Fishing the swimfeeder” (Futterkorbangelei) eine Erwähnung wert im Gegensatz zum damals gebräuchlichen Ledgern (Grundangel) mit normalem Blei (Bomb oder Link-Ledger).

Bis weit in die 80er Jahre hinein haben auf der Insel viele erfolgreiche Grundangler mit Quivertip-Ruten aus eigener Fertigung oder von lokalen Angelshops gefischt. Wann die Massenproduktion und der Begriff „Feeder-Rute” Fahrt aufnahmen weiß ich nicht genau.

Hier sind einige Ruten erklärt und im Einsatz zu sehen (und nein, etwas Geduld bitte, das ist kein Werbespot für japanische Autos):


----------



## kuttenkarl (14. November 2021)

geomas schrieb:


> - bis etwa 4lb - Light Feeder alter Schule
> 
> - um 5-6lb - mittelstarke Feederrute nach altem Maßstab


Hallo,
habe mal bei meinen alten Drennan Feederruten geschaut:
Drennan Ligt Feeder Bj. 92, Lg. 3,35m
Reel Lines 2lb-4lb,
Wg. 1/8oz-1/2oz

Drennan Big Feeder Lg. 3,6m
Reel Lines 4lb-6lb,
Wg. 1/2oz-3oz

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas (14. November 2021)

^ genau, Gerd. Das paßt ja. Ähnliche Angaben finden sich auf einigen meiner Ruten.
Ne „Big Feeder” (meine alte Drennan heißt „Super Feeder”) von damals würde heute in Kontinentaleuropa wohl als mittlere Feederrute verkauft werden.

Hab ne ältere Drennan Bomb Rod, da werden Monos bis 3lb empfohlen und das WG bis hoch zu ner Unze (28gr). 
Mit normalen älteren Pickern würde ich auch Futterkörbe bis 10gr, bei einigen bis 15gr werfen. Aber mit Umsicht, kein Rausbolzen.
Und zu diesen älteren Winklepickern paßt ne Mono wie die bewährte Maxima in 0,12 - 0,15mm (2-3lb) wie angegossen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (14. November 2021)

die Big Feeder fühlt sich mit 60gr. Korb + Futter schon nicht mehr ganz wohl,  40gr. Korb+Futter sind passend.
Zu der Zeit gab es meinen Wissen nach: 
Light Feeder
Medium Feeder
Big Feeder
wann die Big Feeder den Weg zu mir gefunden hat weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, schätze so um 1997.

Gruß Gerd


----------

